# Porter-Cable Porter Cable 1.25 HP Compact Router Fixed/Plunge Combo Kit



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont have a router period and this looks like a good one to start off with. I may have to bite the bullet and get this. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

do a search for the best price. Amazon might have it for a good price right now, or someone will. Good luck.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Roger…I have eyeing this router kit and the Dewalt 1.25hp kit for a while. I have several 2.25hp routers that are great but not small and lightweight like these. Let me know how you like it after using it for a few tasks. This one and the dewalt both get good reviews…however the dewalt is not variable speed.
My only problem is all my router bits have 1/2" shanks and I would have to get 1/4 bits to use with a smaller router.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Any model number on this ? ....I see everything but that on the box. How much was yours ?
Thanks


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

@Greg: this isn't a variable speed either. I used it to cut the slots in my lathe steady rest, and also freehanded the wide dados to house those Walnut runners holding the wheels. It works really well.
@Dusty56: It is model # 450PK because it has the fixed and the plunge base. I'm pretty sure I only paid about 130. w/shipping. I got an email from Tool King, or Acme, or one o them places with an additional 20% + free shipping and I jumped on it.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you …I've been looking at the little DeWalt , but it would just be a new toy for me right now…..I already have a VS Bosch Colt , but no plunge feature.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I have the previous generation of this Porter Cable router kit and I LOVE IT. I use it only for special jobs, relegating my other routers for grunt work (i.e. fixed jobs like table routers). I am pretty sure mine is a variable speed router, but don't remember right off the top of my head.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the Rigid and I love it.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I have the dewalt, it's mediocre. I will end up with the Ridgid. I don't like the plunge bases on porter cable routers. Not saying they are bad, it's a personal decision.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Greg, I don't know if it is still out there, I know my HD has one on the shelf, but HD offered the Rigid with a free plunge base that was 1/4 and 1/2. I love mine, echoing Bert's comments. And it's not too big.

Sorry, I just looked on their site - sale gone…


----------



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, I've also been looking at this and the Dewalt trim router so this helps with that decision, although I'd really prefer a router with VS.


----------

